# Burton Mission bindings - M or L?



## amirh1

Sizing chart says M is for shoe sizes 8-11, and L is for 10+.

My boots are 10 and 10.5 (different foot sizes, don't ask  )

I'm relatively new to snowboarding and not sure: is it better to get the snugger M to make sure everything fits well, or get the L to make sure straps have enough room for comfortable on off? Do L hold the boot as well as M, despite my boots being at the low end of the spectrum?

Thanks!!


----------



## smboarder

Go with the mediums. I have 10s on Mission Burtons Mediums.


----------



## 604al

I'd say the opposite and get the larges. I'd rather have a binding that works at it's smallest settings versus one that you'd have to max out all the settings. I bet with larges you won't even be at the smallest settings, definitely not if you have a non-burton boot, or a burton boot without shrinkage tech. 

With mediums, your straps will be at their longest along with the footbed, and you'll have to use the disks in the one way that adjusts toe/heel drag, meaning you can't use the micro-adjustments of the burton disks when in the tail/nose orientation and are stuck with less options when adjusting your stance. You may also have to deal with getting your foot in and out perfectly when strapping in/out if the binding is TOO SNUG with a medium binding.


----------



## bcasey

I ride size 10 burton boots with large burton bindings. Like previous guy said.. I would rather crank them down on a smaller setting than fight with the last 5 or so notches on the ladders. I only have a little space on each side of my boot though... make sure your width is good. Too much width in your binding will cause your boot to rotate a bit when riding hard or worse.. boot may hop up onto the side of the baseplate. Take your boots to the shop where you buy your gear and try them out (preferably mounted onto a board so you can abuse them a bit.. or try a friends if possible)


----------



## extra0

you're gonna be hating it if you have to struggle to get the straps ratcheted around the boots. I'd go with the Large bindings


----------



## Frankyis4

Pretty much what everyone said above. Get the larges. You'll be kicking yourself if the binding is to small. My friend was using an old non burton boot that was size 10 on my burton malavitas and he had no problems.


----------



## Sick-Pow

MED all the way with Burton boots if the bindings are a newer model ( less than 2-3 years old).

Another boot brand, who knows, but you should try them out. 

MED still work up to size 11 FYI.

MED are almost too big for my 9.0 Salomon boots.

I would never want bindings too big....gaps are not too good.


----------



## Rufus

Sick-Pow said:


> MED all the way with Burton boots if they are a new model ( less than 2 years old).
> 
> Another boot brand, who knows, you should ry them out. MED still work up to size 11.


This is good advice. I wear size 11 Burton Grails and they fit great in medium bindings, Cartels, Missions and CO2. I also have some large Cartels and find that they are too big with my boots, it's always best to try the bindings with your boots if possible.


----------



## AJHXXXIII

I have large malavitas with my Nikes ZF1 size 10's and they fit fine (just a little bit of gap on wither side of my boot when strapped in. No big deal though). I also have medium shakas and they are nice and snug. Either way I have never had a problem. But I would probably go mediums with burton boots with the shrinkage tech if you have them.


----------



## ETM

10.5 thirtytwo's in L burton bindings here.


----------



## jdang307

go with the large.

If they are similar, I bought Burton Malavitas in medium on a 7.5 reduced footprint boot. Fit perfectly which is weird because I had all settings in the middle.


----------

